# 14.5 briggs motor only runs with choke engaged



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a 14.5 hp briggs engine which i can only get to idle with the choke closed. I have replaced the plug, rebuilt the carb, swapped a carb from a working engine and replaced the intake connection. The motor will fire with starter fluid all day long. Doesn't blow smoke. 

engine numbers 287707 0220 01.

I am officially out of ideas. Engine just seems like it is starved for fuel. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

sounds like you still have some dirt in carb.you should take aprt and reclean


----------



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

did a full rebuild including removing the welch plugs. The carb runs great on another mower with the same engine. I will give it a once over again but not leaning towards it right now. Any other ideas while I do that will be greatly appreciated. Thanks for the reply


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like the gas isn't making it to the carb.
Restricted line? shut off? or filter?


----------



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well the carb cleaning still didn't do the job so I will bypass teh filter just to assure gas is flowing freely and try that. I pull the gas line off and it appears to be but who knows at this point. I am open to anything being the issue...). Will post an update after I have done that.


----------



## hans747 (Jun 29, 2009)

check the screen in the tank. maybe there's some crap in there.


----------



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

check all gas lines and even replaced the fuel filter. took the carb off again and blew out the lines with carb cleaner and then air just incase something flowed down hill from the parts I replaced. Still same issue. I can start the engine but it only runs with the choke fully closed or just a touch open. When i open up the choke, the engine surges like it is going run then dies. This is really frustrating. Thought for sure when i got a good carb this issue would go awy but no such luck. HELP. Thanks in advance


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Try replacing the fuel line. It may have a small crack that is letting in air.
Best of luck.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried starting it with the gas cap off? If the vent in the cap is not venting properly gas will not flow.
Dean


----------



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am ready to drop kick this engine. new lines, fuel filter, good carb, new intake and took gas cap off. I have tried all the normal venues that would cause this to not run well. When it does run with the choke closed, it runs well but I can never get the engine running had full speed needed to mow. Oil level appears good and does not smell of gas so I don't believe i have a hydrolock issue or leaky carb issue either. Could a saftey switch in the mower cause an issue where the mower isn't getting good spark? Just trying to figure this out.

Thanks,


----------



## hans747 (Jun 29, 2009)

You may have seen this already, but it's a tread where folks are naming a lot of potential problems for what otherwise looks like a lean carb. 

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8234

Toward the end, they start talking about cleaning the exhaust/muffler. I have to say I agree with them on this point. Especially if you live in an area where bugs like to make homes in small inconvenient places. And carbon buildup is nasty, too. I had a weedeater once that was running worse and worse, eventually it wouldn't run w/ out choke. My neighbor (a mechanic) told me to blast the mufffler w/ carb cleaner. That thing hadn't run so well in years. It take 2 minutes to pull the muffler, so what have you got to lose?


----------



## hans747 (Jun 29, 2009)

save yourself the aggravation of cleaning the muffler. Just pull it off and start the engine to see if it runs better. Do it around 7:30 on a saturday morning. Your neighbors will loooooove you.


----------



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion. tried the muffler but no change. Does anyone think maybe the timing could be off by a partially sheered flywheel...i am pulling things out of hat now...


----------



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

UPDATE: Well I was seriously thinking of taking the flywheel off to check timing when on a whim, I decided to check the valves. It turns out, a push rod had broken. I will know if this is the only issue when i get the part to replace it. Hopefully it is the only issue and this engine is ready to roll. Thanks for all the feedback and advice. The forum is a great resource.


----------



## smallengineguru (Jul 12, 2009)

something else to check and is just as important is the float height in the carb. i have read this thread right through and no one has mentioned it....thought i would lol.

cheers


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

smallengineguru said:


> something else to check and is just as important is the float height in the carb. i have read this thread right through and no one has mentioned it....thought i would lol.
> 
> cheers


Hmmm..., so how do you adjust the plastic float in this carburetor???


----------



## mrthev5 (Jul 2, 2009)

final update: it was the broken push rod. replaced it, gapped it and the motor runs great.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mrthev5 said:


> final update: it was the broken push rod. replaced it, gapped it and the motor runs great.


That's great!! Glad to hear you got it figured out... :thumbsup:


----------

